# Coffee Take Away Start Up



## vadik.l (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi there,

I'll try to describe everything as shot as possible. I found the premises (13m2) which are ex car rental office and want to open a coffee take away. We will be selling coffee, tea, smoothies, pre packed (sealed) sandwiches/wraps, crisps, pre packed (sealed) biscuits and cold drinks. So no cooking or food reheating. Very simple coffee take away with max 2 small tables in case if anyone really want to sit and enjoy his/her coffee.

I have couple of questions:

*1 - Do I need to register as food business?* - I guess yes, as sealed sandwiches still counts as food. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

*2 - Do I need basic food hygiene certificate? or any other food related certificate?* - Really struggling with this question.

*3 - For this kind of business, per my understanding, I need A1 use class? Do I need Planing Permission? *- I'm just guessing here, but I believe that ex car rental premisses must be A2 use class. And A2 to A1 small premisses conversion do not requires planing permission.

I understand that a lot of people already asked these kind of questions, but most of these people talking about proper cafes/coffee shops where they work with food (making, serving and etc). So a bit different model of business.

Thanks in advance

Regards

V.


----------



## 9trayeri (Dec 6, 2016)

You have a good concept to run this business. And I hope lots of people will be inspired by your ideas.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! If you need a quote for equipment and/or beans, give me a shout! Andy


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

vadik.l said:


> I have couple of questions:
> 
> *1 - Do I need to register as food business?* - You need to tell the local council who will inspect you to give you a hygiene certificate for the premises. Depending on planning, you'll have to change usage and have to apply change of use.
> 
> ...


See my comments

Good luck


----------

